

Geek Power: Steven Levy Revisits Tech Titans, Hackers, Idealists - psogle
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/04/ff_hackers

======
mkramlich
For those who've never read it, highly recommend the book Hackers by Levy.
Awesome book for, well, hackers. Very well-written. Only time in my life where
I've read something and thought, "That's _exactly_ what I want to be doing!".
At least, when I was younger. He really captures the thought process and
motivations of a natural/self-taught programmer.

------
Avenger42
Also posted at:

<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=1278900>

